# Midnight marauder



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

There was a calamity from my coop last night, ran out to find my roo engaged with this grey fox. Killed the little one, big one ran off. Called her back in with a predator call but in my sleepy daze I missed.


----------



## TreeWinder (Oct 6, 2013)

Good job, we got more greys than reds around my place.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Around here there are a lot of everything. The treys seem more willing to climb things to get at the birds... This makes them a greater threat. All I know is that it's almost trapping season, and these animals are healthy


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice shot! Hope you get the other one !


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. Upon skinning I found the entrance and exit wounds, right through the pump house.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shot!! Dead on!


----------

